# New Logo?



## busyba

Have I not been paying attention, or is this relatively new?










I liked the old one better.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Unfortunately, the old one is no longer the TiVo logo...

(I believe the new one started with Bolt.)


----------



## tatergator1

The new logo was at the request Tivo's CMO, Ira Bahr, when he did an AMA style forum thread a few weeks ago. 

Tivo has been slowly moving towards the logo over the last year or so. The full-scale switch happened with the the Tivo.com revamp for the Bolt release. For those of you Happy Hour folks that still have a Tivo Premiere or newer, if you hit "Tivo" + 0 to invoke the opening animation, you'll find that it's not available in the current software. It was removed earlier this year and was speculated that it was done because they were re branding the video.


----------



## Gregor

So Tivo ostensibly has no ownership of the site but can dictate it's content?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Gregor said:


> So Tivo ostensibly has no ownership of the site but can dictate it's content?


There _is _a difference between "dictate" and "request"...


----------



## waynomo

Gregor said:


> So Tivo ostensibly has no ownership of the site but can dictate it's content?


And why wouldn't we want to comply with what seems to me a pretty reasonable request and stay in the good graces of TiVo?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

waynomo said:


> And why wouldn't we want to comply with what seems to me a pretty reasonable request and stay in the good graces of TiVo?


And be using the actual TiVo logo?


----------



## gastrof

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And be using the actual TiVo logo?


I don't even have one any more and it makes perfect sense to me for this site to keep up with TiVo's current logo, whatever it is.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Although amusingly the favicon is still the old logo! Guess they missed that one...


----------



## pfiagra

On the main forum page, the gray color used on the TiVo logo next to the individual forums to indicate no new posts is pretty dark and not as easy to distinguish between the black logo that indicates new posts. Any chance you can lighten the gray color a bit more?


----------



## Dan203

I agree. I sent a new, lighter gray, version to David but he hasn't uploaded it yet. He's perpetually on the road (lives in an RV), so I'm not sure how often he checks in on us here.


----------



## CraigK

Dan203 said:


> I agree. I sent a new, lighter gray, version to David but he hasn't uploaded it yet. He's perpetually on the road (lives in an RV), so I'm not sure how often he checks in on us here.


Thanks, Dan. That's been bothering me, too. Glad it will eventually get fixed.:up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Is it me, or does the new logo look like the old logo is turning its back on us?


----------



## HerronScott

Dan203 said:


> I agree. I sent a new, lighter gray, version to David but he hasn't uploaded it yet. He's perpetually on the road (lives in an RV), so I'm not sure how often he checks in on us here.


Thank you! That was an issue for me as well!

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Is it me, or does the new logo look like the old logo is turning its back on us?


No then you would have this...










This was a logo that TiVo had patented at one point as well. 

Scott


----------



## Hank

You probably mean Trademark, or maybe copyright, not patent.


----------



## HerronScott

Hank said:


> You probably mean Trademark, or maybe copyright, not patent.


Ah yes you are right sorry about that. It was while searching for trademark images I believe that I came across that and a number of other earlier logos.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

Dan203 said:


> I agree. I sent a new, lighter gray, version to David but he hasn't uploaded it yet. He's perpetually on the road (lives in an RV), so I'm not sure how often he checks in on us here.


Looks like this has been updated with the new logo and the lighter gray version.

Scott


----------



## pfiagra

HerronScott said:


> Looks like this has been updated with the new logo and the lighter gray version.
> 
> Scott


I don't notice a lighter gray yet. It's easily distinguished on my laptop, but on my iPhone or iPad mini, I have to zoom in to notice the difference. Maybe me and my eyes are just getting old.


----------



## Dan203

It's significantly lighter now. You may need to force a refresh to make it update the cache. On a PC you can do a Shift+reload. Not sure how to do it on an iPad though.


----------



## pfiagra

Dan203 said:


> It's significantly lighter now. You may need to force a refresh to make it update the cache. On a PC you can do a Shift+reload. Not sure how to do it on an iPad though.


Ah yes. Hadn't thought of that. Much lighter and easier to distinguish now. Thanks!


----------

